# 1896 acme king all org what is it worth



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 9, 2011)

hey i hav a acme king 1896 do u know how i can figure out what its worth it is comp
have lots of pics please email me junkboys@mail.com


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 9, 2011)

According to the list at the Wheelmen, it was sold by Sears-
http://thewheelmen.org/sections/bicyclebrands/showresults.asp?alphachar=A
It's worth whatever someone will pay for it.  Where is it located?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 9, 2011)

yes its a sears and roebuck made in chicago june 1 1987 its in txi had a offer for 500 but i hav no idea what its worth not goin to sell it tell i figure out its comp bike needs chain


----------



## kunzog (Jan 9, 2011)

better take the 500


----------



## slick (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd feel comfortable at $300 depending on straight the rims are. It is a neat looking bike.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 10, 2011)

*well it is for sale*

taking offers i will sell it in 2 weeks from today to highest offer


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2011)

call it cabebay.. the new site.


----------



## IowaBoy (Jan 10, 2011)

Let me know what the high bid is.


----------



## IowaBoy (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the same bicycle. Let me know what your high bid is...unless you want to sell the pedals and bell seperately.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 10, 2011)

highest offer so far has been 450 and hes pays shiping

Thanks if i dont hav intrest here im goin to put on ebay friday for 450 reserve


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2011)

AC,
I'm a bit confused.  First you said you would sell it in two weeks, now it's going on E-bay on friday. You also stated you were offered $500.00, then you said your high offer was $450.00???


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 11, 2011)

hwy i was offer 500 i ship it cost 50 to ship it to that guy. i siad if i dont hav intrest on here by friday i will put on ebay eather way next friday someone besides me will own it

Thanks if u want u offer keep private u can email me at junkboys@mail.com
i hav 4 other ikes i will be sellin in next few weeks


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you, AC, sent private e-mail...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 16, 2011)

last chance to make offer b4 somone else is the owner i hav had many offers thanks for yalls help and time and info


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 17, 2011)

*sold*

sold thanks


----------



## tailhole (Jan 18, 2011)

1987?  What?  1897?


----------

